# Tires



## Harvey (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello


I have a 2006 CK25 with Ind. tires, does anyone know if they are tubeless ?

Tks
Harvey


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Most likely tubeless. The R-4 tires on my 2001 DK 35 are tubeless.
It should say somewhere on the side of the tire .


----------



## Harvey (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Vince, never thought of looking there.


----------

